# Michigan Practice Cook (Apr 25-26), Eagle, MI



## tonto1117

The GLBBQA(Great Lakes BBQ Association) is pleased to announce that we will be holding a Practice Cook on April 25 and 26 at The Eagle Park in Eagle MI. 



Shake off the Winter blues, tune up the pit and join us for a fun Practice Cook. Arrive Friday afternoon or Saturday morning. Turn in all 4 meats or compete with meats you can cook on Saturday. In any event, we will have judging on Saturday at the traditional turn in times and cash awards and prizes in all four categories. Not to mention "Bragging Rights"!! Judging will conform to KCBS style rules. 



$$ Amounts will be based upon the number of people that enter: 
Raffles will also be held for some great prizes!!!! 



We need Judges!! Please contact Theresa or Michael if you would like to be a Judge. 



Eagle Park will open on Friday afternoon and has restrooms, water (please bring your own water container), trash receptacles, ash cans, and limited electricity. In addition, they have a full kitchen facility. The park is lighted.


Turn in: Noon â€“ Chicken 
12:30 PM â€“ Ribs 
1:00 PM â€“ Pork 
1:30 PM - Brisket


Come on out for a great time!! 
Hope to See you in April!



[font=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Questions?? E-Mail: Mike Terry at [email protected] or Theresa Munroe at [email protected] Subject: GLBBQA April Cook off. [/font]



[font=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Proceeds to benefit GLBBQA Charities. [/font]
*Entry fee: Saturday = $35.00 *
*Friday and Saturday = $50.00 *


*Hi All. I also wanted to let you know we will have great raffles for the cookoff!!! We will be raffling off a FREE entry into the Taste of Grand Rapids KCBS event in July. We will also be raffling off a custom made Drum Smoker compliments of Steve Coddington(BBqBubba), as well as some other great goodies! It is also a good time to get your feet wet in the competition world without spending a lot of money. The unique setup allows for you to cook either 2 days (4 meats), like a real KCBS event, or one day (Ribs and Chicken).Hope to see and meet some of you there!!*


----------



## bbq bubba

Ya beat me to it darlin...Hope to see some Michigan SMF members show up for this.
Gonna be some nice smokers on hand and a chance to meet some great people and maybe even pick up a few tips!!
Also heard some bonehead decided to donate a brand new Drum smoker for a raffle prize!!
If ya can't come Friday, come Sat. morning and cook some ribs. It'll be a great experience! I'm sure we'll be looking for some judges also.


----------



## richtee

Well..I just found Eagle. Who knew?

Teacup?
Dan?
I'll ask Marktee... t'ain't too fur away....


----------



## capt dan

Where is eagle michigan?

I can probably go on sat for sure, but friday is the wifes B-day, so I  hafta see what she says before I commit to friday. I would  enjoy meeting a few of the characters from this place, without driving 4 states away to do so.


----------



## capt dan

Looks like it is NW of  Lansing. I can get there in 75-90 minutes. I will plan on sat for sure,  gonna check on Fri!


----------



## flyin'illini

exit 84 south of I-96 just west of Lansing  - just looked at google

I am a noob so won't compete but if I can get out there, I would like to so I can learn.


----------



## richtee

COOL!  I'm gonna try to make it. Be good to see a few SMF folks close enough to attend.


----------



## teacup13

i am planning on attending, but i think i would like to participate in the judging... 

are the judges able to win the raffle prizes as i sure would like a bubba drum smoker..lol


----------



## tonto1117

If anyone is interested in cooking or judging please shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] so I can put you down on the list and/or send you a entry form. It will be a nice laid back event and alot of fun!! FYI..... alcohol is allowed and there's a party store right down the street...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








LOL...Yes, judges can enter for the raffles as well as the cooks. Everyone except Bubba


----------



## crewdawg52

Me too.  Could always use another trash can for cleanup after a comp!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry Bubba, couldn't let it go........


----------



## bull

Ill be there to cook also.

The event is at the Eagle Park/Fairgrounds.

The driveway to the park is just south of the freeway exit and next to the big recycling dumpsters.
Turn and drive to the east end of the park.

Mike


----------



## bbq bubba

Bumping this up, cmon guys, gonna be a great time and theres no pressure, just for fun!!


----------



## peculiarmike

Ya sure it's gonna be thawed up there by then??????
Smokin' in a snowmobile suit ain't fun.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




(I've done it)


----------



## crewdawg52

But with the heat from the smokers and the suit, we'll be nice and toasty warm.......


----------



## bull

*Bumping this up again.*


----------



## capt dan

I really want to make this event, but the wifes  birthday is the 25th, and I think  she would  kill me in my sleep if she didn't get a "lil" captain on her b-day!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But if there is anyone who could use a hand on sat, or would like some company, I would drive up to  spend the day!


----------



## tonto1117

I sure hope so....this has been thee MOST horrible winter I can remember
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bumping this up again folks. We have 8-9 teams now and hoping for a few more. Come on....wouldn't you be proud to take one of these beauties home??? Engraved of course...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Hope to see some of you there!!


----------



## capt dan

That means I might be able to get a top 10 finish!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll start begging a lil more and see  if I can get permission. I will be there on sat for sure.


----------



## richtee

LOL... Just put the bro on the spot...seems Sat. will work. I'd like to do the whole sha-bang, but can't do it alone. Looking forward~!


----------



## tonto1117

LMAO...That there is too funny
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kewl...great to hear!!!


----------



## spydermike72

Hey, I might be there, I havent decided yet or not if I can make it or not


----------



## tonto1117

............Wise guy ...Eh??


----------



## bbq bubba

But ya gotta go, it's YOUR comp...........


----------



## spydermike72

Not you too!!


----------



## bbq bubba

Bump, all the Michigan members here and nobody wants to come out and play???


----------



## capt dan

I wanna win that fancy painted burn barrel some guy donated, so I am gonna be there!Probably roll in late afternoon on friday! There is a party stor nearby right?


----------



## tonto1117

Yep....right down the road..


----------



## jts70

I gonna try make it , but I really do not think I can. I am buried at work.


----------



## db bbq

Theresa
 I will be coming down for the practice cook entering both the Friday and Saturday events..I will be using a BBQBubba "UDS"...Just born last weekend and has already seen a pork butt,ribs,sausage and ham steaks with a brisket and some chicken set for this weekend. Should be a great time in Eagle...Can't wait to put some faces to the names...Hope to see many of the other forum guests/members out there!!!!


----------



## white cloud

I will try my best to be there, just to walk around and meet some of you all. Probably only 1 1/2 to 2 hours from here.


----------



## richtee

Looks like I'll be able to make both days..I'm glad of that. I have never tried a 4 turn in. Ah well... no time like the present eh?  :{)


----------



## bbq bubba

That is great news!! Look forward to meeting you and your bro?
Finally get a chance to show ya a Drum and how it works. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'll bring an extra bottle of bourbon!!


----------



## richtee

Yeah...Might even barrow one o dem dere drums... or buy one. You got an extree? I still need a mid-size.

And no such thing as "extra" Bourbon. LOL!


----------



## bbq bubba

I'm bringing a couple out, if your serious, i'll hook ya up!!


----------



## richtee

I am. The Brinkmann ecb clone is tired. And I got it figgered out. Boooring.  LOL.


----------



## bull

Yep, right at the park entrance where ya turn left after exiting the freeway.
Called Swapmers and they have beer and liquor.


----------



## capt dan

Sounds good bull. I think I am still comming, one week, the team is in, the next they are out, the next  they don't know,If I don't come to cook, I'll at least be there on sat to shake a few hands and mooch some of the winning grub! Who  knows, I might even tow the Lang up there just to keep the wife from selling it while I am gone!Whats the hotel/motel situation around there?


----------



## tonto1117

Wooo Hooo..getting closer now and I'm getting all physced up..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Jeff and White Cloud, hope you can make it by to say howdy! 

Cool Danny!!! I'll save you that spot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Heck yeah....bring the Lang and crank her up....I bet there will be plenty of poeple there who would love to give you a hand. As far as a hotel/motel is concerned I know there are plenty very close...Bull can answer that one better than me...I'm sure he will be along soon to answer you. 


Looking foward to meeting all of you and having a great time.


----------



## capt dan

Well after a few death threats to Richtee, His brother and he are back on track, and we have a  team."Three men and a Butt" will be us!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 . Before ya rag on rich any, It was my idea,  just off the cuff, as we are talkin this morning.
  I am looking forward to meeting  a bunch of folks from here and other areas of interest. This will be my first time competing, and /or meeting/cooking  with richtee. It should be interesting.  I doubt that any of the other teams have too much to worry about. It's all about the fun and fellowship as far as  I am concerned, and I think the other two feel about the same.

So save a spot for "Three Men and a Butt"!, I think we are gonna have  a trailer(for sleeping,prep work) the Lang 60, and a couple  cookers that  Rich has  got.

I have  questions though. What are we doing with all this food? Are we feeding the public, selling it to those who want to buy it, or just takin it back home?

Is there many other folks who come by, or is the majority of the people at the fairgrounds  just the  teams?

How  many are signed up to compete now?
would it be possible to have a brief review of last years event and standings! I want to know  who to keep an eye on!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for any answers.


----------



## ddave

Sounds like a great time, guys.  Wish I could come by and watch . . .and maybe eat . . .and, okay, maybe drink a little too.  Long drive from Northern California though.

Have fun.

Dave


----------



## desertlites

yup sounds like a great time-good luck all and most of all Have Fun.


----------



## tonto1117

Answer's in Red.


....................


----------



## bbq bubba

All Day Smoke 

Pork of the North 

Extreme Roasters 

Down Home BBQ 

Hog Wild BBQ 

Dr Chuckie's BBQ 

Great Lakes BBQ and Feed BBQ

Smoke Eaters BBQ 

Three Men and a Butt BBQ

Smokin' Scotsmen BBQ 

DB BBQ 

The best of the best in Michigan!
Can you say "The Michigan BBQ Mafia???


----------



## capt dan

Thanks for posting the answers.  I will see  the rest of the Mafia soon!


----------



## jeff42nd

Hello everybody,

This is my first post at this site. I am a backyard Bar-B- Que guy who is thinking about getting into competition cooking and summer catering gig. 

I have been reading my different Bar-B-Que forums and when I saw that there was going to be a Spring cook off, it got me to start thinking. With at least 11 teams cooking down there, I am hoping that I can ask question and see how things are done at this level. That way I will know if this is something I truly want to attempt.

How many teams are open to talking to some strange guy during an event, when bragging rights are on the line?

I am not looking for recipes or secrets (heck I will not even tell my wife my rub concoction 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





- top secret). What I wanna see is the different setups and why did certain teams pick this model or at model to cook their food on, what if they could do it over would they still do the same thing or pick something different.


Hopefully, I can clear our plan for this weekend and drive down from Bay City and check things out.


Low and Slow
Jeff42nd


----------



## bbq bubba

C'mon down and visit, you'll be amazed how much you'll learn!!
That's what BBQ comps are all about, comaradity and friendship, heck, some guys may even let you help out if you want, thats the real way to learn!!
See ya there!


----------



## tonto1117

What he said^^^^^^^. 

Just keep in mind that that there are times starting on Friday night thru Sat. turn in's when teams are prepping and seasoning thier meats and such that they may not want folks to be hanging over their shoulder....some more than others. There is a term called "Shigging" 

*Shigging*
"Entering another teams site with intent of stealing BBQ secrets in an effort to improve one's own contest scores. To position ones self to view the inside of a fellow competitors BBQ pit when it is open, done without the consent of its owner."


Most of us joke around alot about it and have fun with it. Really, it's like Bubba said. Most folks love to talk about their cookers and setups...heck I know a few you might ask and be sorry you did....they never shut up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Come on down and check it out...you won't be sorry!! Hope to see you there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW....Teams really tend to get focused on Sat. morning approaching turn in times....usally not a good time to chat, but after the last turn in it's PARTY time!!!!


----------



## jeff42nd

Thanks for the info.

I am really curious to know what type of rig everybody has and what it was like, when everybody started up.

Right now I am looking at either a Klose or a Gator Pitt to get into this stuff, but their prices are high. I am looking forward in talking with people about their rigs.

Thanks again


----------



## richtee

Stop by my tent... It'll be good for a beer at least  :{)


----------



## bbq bubba

I'll be relying on you for the TV for the wings games.......Priorities!!


----------



## richtee

Ahhh crap...riiiight.  OK  thanks. My bro sure won't.


----------



## phodog

I havew to work until 2 on saturday, if I got there at about 4 would the festivities and fun still be going awhile. I would love to talk BBQ and see all the rigs?


----------



## capt dan

Hopefully it will still be going on at our camp!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich, call me tomorrow!


----------



## db bbq

Bump!!!!!!!! Just getting the word out....Lets see as many members/guests of the SMF out in Eagle for a summer kick-off BBQ practice comp!!!! 

Red Wings are movin on to the next round!!!!!! "Sir Stanley" in their sights!!!


----------



## richtee

HEy Tonto..I have left a message with them, but is there water and electricity available for campers there?


----------



## bull

Dan there is a motel in Portland which is the first exit west of Eagle.
I think its a 9 mile run.  Its on Grand River Ave. exit.
Cant think of the name to save my life right now.  Its acrossed the street from the Speedway gas station/truck stop.
Nice little grocery store there as well.  Toms Mkt.


----------



## peculiarmike

If not for prior commitment The Peculiar Smoke Competition BBQ Team ("It's the herbs") would be there.
We will be at Pomme de Terre Lake - smokin' on the SDS Pineapple drum smoker, having "something cool to drink", and thinking about y'all.
Next year..........................    you _might_ be surprised.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Making it through ChiTown is the worst part. Dragging the toyhauler ya know.


----------



## peculiarmike

Now that you folks are warmed up you need to git on down to Thibaut Point Park on Truman Lake near Warsaw, MO June 19-22 for the *Official SMF Smokin' Roundup (AKA "The Gathering").* and do some serious smokin', eatin', and meet some of the other fine SMF folks.

It's being put on for *YOU* ya know.

PM me your email addy to get an entry form.

Mike


----------



## tonto1117

WoooHooo....1 day to go!!! Let me see if I can answer some questions. 

Rich, there is water and limited eletric avalible...good idea to bring an extention cord and also a length of hose. 

DB....Hopefully we will get some receeption for the game...bringing the wirelesss tv to set up 

Mike....it's a short drive...I fully expect you to be there...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Phodog...I'm sure there still will be plenty of poeple hanging out...come on over!!! 

FYI...We will be having a potluck dinner on friday night. If you would like to take part, bring a dish....it's sounding like it will be quite a feast(no BBQ please..lol) 

We are up to 14 teams....I will post an up to datr list tommorow morning...got to catch a few winks now! 

Really looking foward to it!!!


----------



## tonto1117

Rich and Dan....forgot to mention it would probably be a good idea to take somthing along to carry water.....depending on where you are a length of hose might not reach. Not to worry...it's not far away either way. 

As stated in the origanal application/info form we are following KCBS guidlines for this comp. If you would like to take a look at there rules and regulations DOC. it can be found here....it is the first one one the list: 

http://www.kcbs.us/downloads.php 

Jeff(jts70) We are asking that judges arrive by at least 11:00am on Saturday. 

Updated Team List: 

*All Day Smoke *

*Pork of the North *

*Extreme Roasters *

*Down Home BBQ *

*Hog Wild BBQ *

*Dr Chuckie's BBQ *

*Great Lakes BBQ and Feed BBQ*

*Smoke Eaters BBQ *

*Three Men and a Butt BBQ*

*Smokin' Scotsmen BBQ *

*DB BBQ *

*BavarianSmoke BBQ *

*Roadmaster BBQ *

*Hickory BBQ* 


If anyone has any questions.....today is the day to ask them!! I can be reached at [email protected] or give me a call....I believe you all have my number....Come on PeculiarMike, I left that one wide open for ya!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Look foward to seeing you all!!!


----------



## crewdawg52

Does Mr Walt still want the baked, organic, tofu filled donuts?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Why doesn't he just want Kripspy Kremes like the rest of us????


----------



## tonto1117

LMAO.....If ya bring Walt a Tofu anything....I'd watch your back, wouldn't close my eyes for to long...don't want to wake up on fire...lol...


----------



## peculiarmike

The ONLY thing I'd bring him is a bottle of Gentleman Jack.
Bring him tofu ya deserve what ya get!


----------



## flyin'illini

I assume you all have it already but just in case:

http://www.eagle-park.com/

http://lansing.citysearch.com/profil...irgrounds.html

*Eagle Park Fairgrounds*

                 14331 S Grange Rd
      Eagle,       MI       48822
      5176278230


----------



## bbq bubba

I'll be there Friday about 11:00, if anybody needs help settin up or gettin organized, give a hollar.... I'll have the flame hat on carrying a bottle of Jim Beam....


----------



## bull

Yep, look for the only cell tower in Eagle.  We are located east of that big old tower.
We are at the far east end of the park.
Unfortunately extreemly high winds destroyed the Eagle Park Sign.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Cant wait to see you all tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## capt dan

I'm lookin forward to it too. As soon as I get my suite  back from the cleaners, I'll be on the road. Hopefully by 3-4 pm.Looks like the shorts are gonna stay home, callin for cooler weather. Thanks for posting the links, and the directions. That was real handy .

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## jeff42nd

I was planning a fun trip for this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  until my daughter, let me rephrase that. My 11 year daughter came home from school the other day and informed me that she has a volleyball tournament this Saturday. By the way she signed me for cleaning duty, and its an all day event
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I really wanted to get down there and see you guys and learn from you the do' and don't of BBQ. 

I am hoping that sometimes this summer something like this happens again where I can get to where the cooking is going on and learn something from you fine people.

Take care and I hope you have great weather. Myself I will be signing my song " Mop, mop, mop, all day long, while I'll clean this floor..."
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeff42nd


----------



## peculiarmike

Day one of this thing is over and NO PICS POSTED. Give 'em up! I know someone has a laptop.


----------



## white cloud

Yeah, I really wanted to go there but as luck would have it I got dumped on with work and have to work all weekend. The end of the month crunch. I had 14 days this month with no work at all so I have to make up for it.


----------



## capt dan

I will start a thread!


----------



## pineywoods

Waiting  to drool


----------

